# Oklahoma



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 26, 2018)

Well looks like we need to add a oklahoma category up above! Woo hoo freaking awesome,so stoked!Now 796 needs to go through so the legislators can't go against the people!


----------



## okiesmokie2018 (Jun 27, 2018)

Good day indeed.


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 22, 2018)

bump! Looking forward to hearing more about Ok


----------



## The Mantis (Sep 19, 2018)

I heard there were over 2500 applications as of last week for dispensaries alone. More than patients so far. 

Where will everyone get the business from?


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Oct 8, 2018)

Anybody in the okc area to talk grows and whatnot? Currently on my first grow


----------



## Midnight Warrior (Oct 8, 2018)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> Anybody in the okc area to talk grows and whatnot? Currently on my first grow


I'm from Norman doing my first ever grow too. A little complicated than I thought it would be at first, but I think I can grow some dank, we will see...


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Oct 8, 2018)

I’m learning as I go. I took my first hit at 2 weeks old. I think nitrogen toxicity


----------



## calyxhunter (Oct 14, 2018)

Midnight Warrior said:


> I'm from Norman doing my first ever grow too. A little complicated than I thought it would be at first, but I think I can grow some dank, we will see...


From OK also was growing awhile before i was busted a year before it was medically legal , SMH dont want my knowledge to go to waste that i learned over the years if you have any trouble and are a patient i probably might have ran into any problems you are having a time or two before. so am availiable if you have questions


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Oct 15, 2018)

calyxhunter said:


> From OK also was growing awhile before i was busted a year before it was medically legal , SMH dont want my knowledge to go to waste that i learned over the years if you have any trouble and are a patient i probably might have ran into any problems you are having a time or two before. so am availiable if you have questions


Yeah, that’s why I never grew. I was too scared. Now I can legally and just dove right in. Today the plants with be a full 3 weeks old. Do you have an IG?


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 18, 2018)

The new laws have me licking my lips, I think Im ready to return to Tulsa and run game again.
How do you think patients would like a clone shop in Tulsa?


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Oct 18, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> The new laws have me licking my lips, I think Im ready to return to Tulsa and run game again.
> How do you think patients would like a clone shop in Tulsa?


Where are you at now?


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey guys I'm in okc. Been growing for years in california but just got back to ok. 

Go to the new grow shop in norman and get some fox farm soil (or order it online). Really easy for beginners to dial in the right amount of nutrients. Add mycorrhiza to really get your plants going good. You can use that same soil and pot (at least a 5 gal bucket and drill 10 holes in the bottom) for 3-4 grows. 

Good luck!


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 19, 2018)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> Where are you at now?


Currently Michigan and one of the most prolific propagators in the state. @dookiefarms
I've been feeding farms plants for years, everyone has always had success.
Operated in Tulsa until 2009 when the cops came crashing through the door.
They didn't stop shit. 
If you smoked sour diesel in Tulsa in the 2000s, that was me.
I can make clones here, or I can make them there...
why not influence the market is my thought.


----------



## Midnight Warrior (Oct 21, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> The new laws have me licking my lips, I think Im ready to return to Tulsa and run game again.
> How do you think patients would like a clone shop in Tulsa?


We've already run the guy out of town trying to sell clones for $120. If your prices are reasonable I see why not.


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Midnight Warrior said:


> We've already run the guy out of town trying to sell clones for $120. If your prices are reasonable I see why not.


I don't pimp patients for profits.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 26, 2018)

I just heard from a friend it only takes 5 days to get your license. Pretty cool he's now legal there in Oklahoma. Any dispensaries up and running yet?


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> I just heard from a friend it only takes 5 days to get your license. Pretty cool he's now legal there in Oklahoma. Any dispensaries up and running yet?


Yes and they aren’t bad pretty good flower. Pricey tho


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 21, 2018)

jonsmith2012ad said:


> Yes and they aren’t bad pretty good flower. Pricey tho


I'm up and running with my license now. Gifting my seeds to a local grow company to grow them all out. Only took a few days! Pretty awesome. I only bought at one place so far and I could taste the chemicals in it. Not good at all. Expensive also. Looking forward to some clones soon. Are you growing too?


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 23, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> I'm up and running with my license now. Gifting my seeds to a local grow company to grow them all out. Only took a few days! Pretty awesome. I only bought at one place so far and I could taste the chemicals in it. Not good at all. Expensive also. Looking forward to some clones soon. Are you growing too?


Yeah I’m just growing for myself and this is my first try. I’ve read enough to be dangerous lol but so far so good Ive got a month left in flowering if the breeder estimate is correct, time will tell.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 23, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Hey guys I'm in okc. Been growing for years in california but just got back to ok.
> 
> Go to the new grow shop in norman and get some fox farm soil (or order it online). Really easy for beginners to dial in the right amount of nutrients. Add mycorrhiza to really get your plants going good. You can use that same soil and pot (at least a 5 gal bucket and drill 10 holes in the bottom) for 3-4 grows.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks man I think I’ll go this route next grow. I went with coco this time with gh flora trio and I think it’s just too much for me.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'd suggest Fox Farm soil is some of the worst out there and no way it will sustain 3-4 grows.
It runs out of nutrients in about 2 weeks and all the wood in the soil turns it acidic.
Possibly the worst soil you can use if you want to reuse soil.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 24, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> I'd suggest Fox Farm soil is some of the worst out there and no way it will sustain 3-4 grows.
> It runs out of nutrients in about 2 weeks and all the wood in the soil turns it acidic.
> Possibly the worst soil you can use if you want to reuse soil.


What would you recommend for a beginner? As far as medium and nutrients


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 24, 2018)

jonsmith2012ad said:


> What would you recommend for a beginner? As far as medium and nutrients


FoxFarm Ocean Forrest is fine if you are on a budget, but understand its limitations.
Not a lot of food and will go acidic after 2 months. 

My preference is Nectar of the Gods #4 soil with Malibu Compost added in a 25%.
For nutrients, I recommend Nectar of the Gods bottles.
If you google Nectar of the God's sample pack, they'll ship you about $140 of nutrients for the cost of shipping $25. Their 4 bottle recipe is fine for new growers. You can add more bottles as your budget allows.
This is what I use and my plants grow incredibly fast and healthy is killer. Easy to use and Oregon Constant Gardener has a ton of youtube vids on how to use the nutes.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 25, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> FoxFarm Ocean Forrest is fine if you are on a budget, but understand its limitations.
> Not a lot of food and will go acidic after 2 months.
> 
> My preference is Nectar of the Gods #4 soil with Malibu Compost added in a 25%.
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 25, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> FoxFarm Ocean Forrest is fine if you are on a budget, but understand its limitations.
> Not a lot of food and will go acidic after 2 months.
> 
> My preference is Nectar of the Gods #4 soil with Malibu Compost added in a 25%.
> ...


Mr. Moneybags here lol. Around here it's $25 for a bag of fox farm. To me that's really expensive. I'm running soil that costs less than $3 for the same amount. 

For a beginner, fox farm is a great experience. No need to get more technical imo. I'm only speaking from my experience, and I've used ffof plenty of times with simple top dressing and had great results. There are plenty of expert soil threads out there to explore past that.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 25, 2018)

dude, gfy ,,,!,,
someone asked what I used and I shared.
run your garden, or your riu posts however the f you want.
ya dig?


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 26, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> dude, gfy ,,,!,,
> someone asked what I used and I shared.
> run your garden, or your riu posts however the f you want.
> ya dig?


Dude I dig, but no reason to use profanity. Let's keep it classy in Oklahoma! 

I _will run my own organic soils without nutes and salts, thank you_. Really glad I have that option. 

*I certainly do not agree with you about FFOF*. Doesn't mean we can't be friends right? Us OK growers need to stick together. Peace


----------



## Temporal (Jan 6, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> Anybody in the okc area to talk grows and whatnot? Currently on my first grow


Hey, fellow Okie grower in the Tulsa area. How's your grow going?


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Jan 6, 2019)

Temporal said:


> Hey, fellow Okie grower in the Tulsa area. How's your grow going?


It’s going pretty good so far. At the end of week 6 and this is how they are looking. What about you?


----------



## Temporal (Jan 6, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> It’s going pretty good so far. At the end of week 6 and this is how they are looking. What about you?


Nice, what's your set up? I'm using a 4x4 tent, about 350 actual draw wattage blurple LED. I wish I would have known better, I would have gotten a CMH 315 instead. These LED lights make great veg lights but this one just doesn't seem to cut it. I know the COB lights are much better, but I'm getting off topic. I use fabric pots, with different ratios of fox farm, happy frog and perlite. I started out with a tent full of experiments, cause I wanted to try 12/12 from seed. Anyway, got mites at one point. Also had a pH problem, lol, anyway this is what survived my screw ups. I don't mind, I learn with every screw up. This will be my 4th harvest, I think, I forget. My first grow went better than this one, lol. Yeah, truth be told, my grandma had a really bad stroke back in November. Yeah, it's just be a rough few months so I kinda slacked off on this grow... Oh, and I used random bag seed so unknown genetics. I wanted to get decent at growing before spending $100 or so on seeds only to kill em, lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2019)

someone want to quickly explain in layman's terms, the deal with AR and MO card and/paperwork carriers going to OK and getting a temp OK MMJ card and able to use the club? I seen on the news per AR, their officials were claiming they couldn't do it, but if its part of the OK law that other stateholders can get temp OK cards and use clubs, pretty decent idea, considering all that money they be getting till the AR disp get up and going, they are way behind, it looks like from what I hear MO got a shitton of prepaid non refundable deposits for different facility licenses, they are shocked, but maybe in a good way, as it looks like they are on their schedule.


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> someone want to quickly explain in layman's terms, the deal with AR and MO card and/paperwork carriers going to OK and getting a temp OK MMJ card and able to use the club? I seen on the news per AR, their officials were claiming they couldn't do it, but if its part of the OK law that other stateholders can get temp OK cards and use clubs, pretty decent idea, considering all that money they be getting till the AR disp get up and going, they are way behind, it looks like from what I hear MO got a shitton of prepaid non refundable deposits for different facility licenses, they are shocked, but maybe in a good way, as it looks like they are on their schedule.


From what I gather it can be obtained and used by anyone that has a medical card from another state. So, say you are planning a long visit to take care of a relative, or in town for medical procedures, have business for a extended amount of time and or if you live in another state but your job requires you to travel into Oklahoma, or just visiting for fun you can apply for a 30 day permit which will cost $100 

“A medical marijuana temporary adult patient license allows an individual with a valid medical marijuana license from another state to legally buy, use, and grow medical marijuana and medical marijuana products in Oklahoma.”

The question I have is, say you have multiple adults per household with a card.....does that mean you can have 6 flowering and 6 vegging per card holder?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2019)

thank you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2019)

HELLO Oklahoma!!
I m lovin’ it here so far. And I guess I’m not the only one moving from Oregon to Oklahoma. They told me 4 other people from Oregon came in to get their Ok drivers Licence today. You need your OK drivers license to get a medical card. Can anyone tell me where the best dispensary in the state is with the best prices per gram?


----------



## Dude74 (Feb 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HELLO Oklahoma!!
> I m lovin’ it here so far. And I guess I’m not the only one moving from Oregon to Oklahoma. They told me 4 other people from Oregon came in to get their Ok drivers Licence today. You need your OK drivers license to get a medical card. Can anyone tell me where the best dispensary in the state is with the best prices per gram?


Welcome. I’d get on leafy or Weedmaps and prepare to cry at the prices. Gotta grow your own, lol


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Feb 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HELLO Oklahoma!!
> I m lovin’ it here so far. And I guess I’m not the only one moving from Oregon to Oklahoma. They told me 4 other people from Oregon came in to get their Ok drivers Licence today. You need your OK drivers license to get a medical card. Can anyone tell me where the best dispensary in the state is with the best prices per gram?


Where at in Oklahoma?


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HELLO Oklahoma!!
> I m lovin’ it here so far. And I guess I’m not the only one moving from Oregon to Oklahoma. They told me 4 other people from Oregon came in to get their Ok drivers Licence today. You need your OK drivers license to get a medical card. Can anyone tell me where the best dispensary in the state is with the best prices per gram?


Ok roots Shawnee best prices and great quality. Fire leaf in Norman is also very good.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

and now you guys can have guns, I can't hardly believe how fast and decent your mmj program is, temp cards to be bought at clubs if you are an out of state card holder, guns, grow your own, all in a yr or so, Wow am I impressed with you guys

Also, did I hear that right that Tulsa already has more licenses for clubs than starbucks and mcd's combined?


----------



## Firstgrow1969 (Mar 6, 2019)

Subbed, having a blast growing some flower! If anyone around Tulsa would like to swap a clone for some bud I have few indica HPF2's rooting in green clear solos.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2019)

Does anyone know an inexpensive Medical Marijuana Doctor anywhere in the state to sign my patient form for my application? I think $250 is criminal! That’s the cheapest I found online. Then another $100 to give the state to apply..painful.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Mar 10, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone know an inexpensive Medical Marijuana Doctor anywhere in the state to sign my patient form for my application? I think $250 is criminal! That’s the cheapest I found online. Then another $100 to give the state to apply..painful.


Look up evolved health an wellness in broken arrow. I wanna say it's around 120 unless your a vet. Vets get a discount. He's a good doc. There's also a place called hemprx up the road a bit that used to take your photo and file everything for you free of charge and wouldn't even consider taking a tip when I went there. I not sure if they are still doing this or not though.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello friends, fellow Tulsa grower here. How's everyone getting along?

I'm currently transitioning from Hydro to Soil.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello neighbor!


FoxCompany426 said:


> Hello friends, fellow Tulsa grower here. How's everyone getting along?
> Getting along real well!
> I'm currently transitioning from Hydro to Soil.


Good luck with your transition. I wish you all the best, my friend. I just got my new bag oh soil today too! I am transitioning as well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Look up evolved health an wellness in broken arrow. I wanna say it's around 120 unless your a vet. Vets get a discount. He's a good doc. There's also a place called hemprx up the road a bit that used to take your photo and file everything for you free of charge and wouldn't even consider taking a tip when I went there. I not sure if they are still doing this or not though.


Thank u so much for the tip! I have an appointment and I save me$125!! Thank u , my friend. I wish u all the best!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Mar 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank u so much for the tip! I have an appointment and I save me$125!! Thank u , my friend. I wish u all the best!


Good deal glad it's working out for you. Best wishes to you too!


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank u so much for the tip! I have an appointment and I save me$125!! Thank u , my friend. I wish u all the best!



Guys.... I know 3 different people that went here. If you are the Tulsa area they are the cheapest I’ve seen. They only do it saturdays though. In Broken Arrow.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Also..... been to quite a few dispensaries in the Tulsa area and Route 66 clones and dispensary has by far the highest quality flower I’ve come across from dispensary’s in Tulsa. 11th and Sheridan. Monthly drawing for 2oz for $1 each too


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> Also..... been to quite a few dispensaries in the Tulsa area and Route 66 clones and dispensary has by far the highest quality flower I’ve come across from dispensary’s in Tulsa. 11th and Sheridan. Monthly drawing for 2oz for $1 each too




I more thing.... if you need any kind of supply for growing (nutes,tents, soil, fans, lights, pots, etc) I highly recommend going to skunk grow supply at 51st and memorial. I ordered everything and didn’t realize a place like this existed in Tulsa. Very helpful, hit them up with grow questions they are very knowledgeable and helpful. Wish I had known about it before. Happy Growing let’s get some good shit going in OK.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> Also..... been to quite a few dispensaries in the Tulsa area and Route 66 clones and dispensary has by far the highest quality flower I’ve come across from dispensary’s in Tulsa. 11th and Sheridan. Monthly drawing for 2oz for $1 each too


Got this from Route 66 in the last month or two


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> Got this from Route 66 in the last month or twoView attachment 4305976




Purple punch


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Cheese


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> View attachment 4305978




9lb hammer


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Gg#4


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Persian punch


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Persian punch


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Grand poobah


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> View attachment 4305988



All from the same dispensary in Tulsa.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2019)

Than you George! What are those strains you posted pictures of? I have never seen such bright yellow ochre hairs in such density before. Is a cheese?


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> All from the same dispensary in Tulsa.




Purple punch


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow! Those look so delicious! Looks like very high quality. Is it organically grown?


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

All came from route66clones st 11th and Sheridan. Been to at minimum 10 dispensary’s since I got my medical card and none compare in my opinion.

If you want clones this is the place to go in Tulsa also.

Just wanted to share with my fellow Tulsa medical card holders. Spent a lot of money other places before realizeing these guys were around.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! Those look so delicious! Looks like very high quality. Is it organically grown?


Not sure, didn’t grow any of that myself just got from the same dispensary in Tulsa.

I’m on day 12 with some seeds that I ordered online.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

(Pic from day 10)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m growing this right now. I placed her seed in the cup a week ago. I’m doing a 12/12 from seed light schedule. It’s a Dinafem Blue Cheese.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 24, 2019)

Is prohibition over??? It just don't feel right.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 24, 2019)

just woke up, day 12


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 24, 2019)

Midnight Warrior said:


> We've already run the guy out of town trying to sell clones for $120. If your prices are reasonable I see why not.


I don't get it, most of these clones are from a seed pack right? Nobody is supposed to be bringing out of state clones. It looks like people are just running a seed pack and taking clones, not really doing any selecting. I would understand if someone at least ran 10x seed packs and spent $1k doing it, but I don't feel the least bit obligated to buy clones in Okla right now. I can pop my own seeds!


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 25, 2019)

I saw quite a few clones this weekend at the dispensary.... $20 or $25 each. Still seems high.

There is another sellling then for $10 each but the flower they sell is crap. Have a hard time buying a clone from a place that sells dirt weed.

I’m with you though I would rather get some nice seeds.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 25, 2019)

Day 13


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 25, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> I saw quite a few clones this weekend at the dispensary.... $20 or $25 each. Still seems high.
> 
> There is another sellling then for $10 each but the flower they sell is crap. Have a hard time buying a clone from a place that sells dirt weed.
> 
> I’m with you though I would rather get some nice seeds.


I had my wife pick up some clones from our friends dispensary and they were crap. They were in rockwool and not even rooted yet, they died on me. The clones made me feel like I didn't know what I was doing! I stopped using rockwool years ago and started using Root Riot cubes and I won't look back. Anyways, I have been taking extra clones for my friends and sharing them. 

I don't know if you guys are buying seeds from overseas because that is not the popular thing to do anymore. It used to be the only way to get seeds, but now you can order from the states. I order from GreatLakesGenetics in Michigan and they sell Bodhi Seeds at a good deal, I can get 3x packs for $140 and that is buy 2 get 1 free. I bet that they will have a 4/20 sell of buy 1 get 1 free @ $70/pack. Anyways, I feel like I am rambling now!


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 25, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had my wife pick up some clones from our friends dispensary and they were crap. They were in rockwool and not even rooted yet, they died on me. The clones made me feel like I didn't know what I was doing! I stopped using rockwool years ago and started using Root Riot cubes and I won't look back. Anyways, I have been taking extra clones for my friends and sharing them.
> 
> I don't know if you guys are buying seeds from overseas because that is not the popular thing to do anymore. It used to be the only way to get seeds, but now you can order from the states. I order from GreatLakesGenetics in Michigan and they sell Bodhi Seeds at a good deal, I can get 3x packs for $140 and that is buy 2 get 1 free. I bet that they will have a 4/20 sell of buy 1 get 1 free @ $70/pack. Anyways, I feel like I am rambling now!


I ordered the seeds I’m growing now from growerschoice in the US, shipped from California, it was like $45 or $50 for 5 auto flower.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 25, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> I ordered the seeds I’m growing now from growerschoice in the US, shipped from California, it was like $45 or $50 for 5 auto flower.View attachment 4306598


Autos are fine for starting off with, but you will eventually want to get some seeds that you can clone off of. Photo-period strains tend to be a little stronger too. Some people on here might poke fun at AutoFlower, but they do have their place. I was thinking about running some out door this year so that I could have a mid summer harvest. The reason that I ran autos on my first run was so that I could veg other seeds under the same light and it worked out well. Also, with autoflower, you will constantly have to buy new seeds. In the end, it's not that economical. 

I don't want you to think that I am on a soap box or trying to tell you what to do. I've been on this forum long enough to get tired of the people trying tell me exactly how to do something. I like to give people ideas and let them research it on their own. 

Bodhi is by far the most popular breeder on this forum and he is cheaper than the others. Bodhi strains tend to be heavy and I just bought from Dynasty seeds($120/pk) but that was specifically for sativa leaning strains. From the looks of your seed pack, you are looking for indica crosses. Indicas usually do better indoor and give you more bang for the buck, but it's all preference. Anyways, I'm rambling again...


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 25, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Autos are fine for starting off with, but you will eventually want to get some seeds that you can clone off of. Photo-period strains tend to be a little stronger too. Some people on here might poke fun at AutoFlower, but they do have their place. I was thinking about running some out door this year so that I could have a mid summer harvest. The reason that I ran autos on my first run was so that I could veg other seeds under the same light and it worked out well. Also, with autoflower, you will constantly have to buy new seeds. In the end, it's not that economical.
> 
> I don't want you to think that I am on a soap box or trying to tell you what to do. I've been on this forum long enough to get tired of the people trying tell me exactly how to do something. I like to give people ideas and let them research it on their own.
> 
> Bodhi is by far the most popular breeder on this forum and he is cheaper than the others. Bodhi strains tend to be heavy and I just bought from Dynasty seeds($120/pk) but that was specifically for sativa leaning strains. From the looks of your seed pack, you are looking for indica crosses. Indicas usually do better indoor and give you more bang for the buck, but it's all preference. Anyways, I'm rambling again...



No worries dude, I’m new to growing and I’m all for constructive criticism. I’m damn sure not an expert at growing. 

Was nervous about ordering seeds and was browsing one night and decided to pull the trigger without much research. The guy at the grow shop here in Tulsa recommended them to me. I went autoflower on my first to try to beat the extreme heat in case I have heat issues. Just got my card and everything set up at the house.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 25, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> No worries dude, I’m new to growing and I’m all for constructive criticism. I’m damn sure not an expert at growing.
> 
> Was nervous about ordering seeds and was browsing one night and decided to pull the trigger without much research. The guy at the grow shop here in Tulsa recommended them to me. I went autoflower on my first to try to beat the extreme heat in case I have heat issues. Just got my card and everything set up at the house.


Summer time is the hardest time to run indoor in Okla. A tent and portable a/c is not very good, its actually PITA. Finally, I am able to run outdoor though. Climb out from under the rock that I've been hiding under!

A tip for autoflower strains, up pot them ASAP because you don't want to hold them back. You don't want to transplant so soon that you damage the roots either, so planting in the pot that you want to flower in might help. Pain In The Ass= PITA


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 25, 2019)

Okla didn't give us space restrictions, so portable A/C and tent is for the kids. I wish that I would have spent my money on converting a space in my garage before I bought tents. I'm running a mini-split a/c now and it is so much more efficient.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Mar 26, 2019)

Picked this up from the same dispensary today 

MarionBerry


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Apr 8, 2019)

Live music, food trucks & they have a permit from the city to allow people with medical cards to smoke on their property. They own the lot the dispensary is on and the field behind it. Saturday 4/20 at 11th and Sheridan in Tulsa


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> Live music, food trucks & they have a permit from the city to allow people with medical cards to smoke on their property. They own the lot the dispensary is on and the field behind it. Saturday 4/20 at 11th and Sheridan in Tulsa View attachment 4314407


Very cool. Be there or be Square!


----------



## Xljoshlx (Apr 14, 2019)

Any licensed growers on here? 

How much on average would you say you guys make selling a pound to a dispensary? 

Okay bud cost and awesome bud cost?


----------



## Xljoshlx (Apr 14, 2019)

Me and my family are redoing one of our houses into a complete grow house originally we were just going to grow for ourselves cuz we have 6 people with medical cards in our family but now we are thinking of getting a grow license so we can also sell to dispensary’s


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2019)

Xljoshlx said:


> Me and my family are redoing one of our houses into a complete grow house originally we were just going to grow for ourselves cuz we have 6 people with medical cards in our family but now we are thinking of getting a grow license so we can also sell to dispensary’s


Good luck! Sorry, I can’t help you. I had some success in Washington state selling bud to dispensary’s back when Medical was just taking off back in 2010. The dispensary’s were very laid back and you could easily move product . It was fun to meet with the dispensary managers and they would critique your weed and say yeah I’ll take some of this or no thanks, try again when you have something better. Then as more and more growers hit the scene and compition gets fierce you have to be on top of your game or you are not going to move anything. And Washington state was one of the first medical states on the scene. Now so many people have experience and I’m afraid for my local Oklahoma native locals that want to make this a worthy investment. How many other growers out there, let’s say in like the state of Oregon, who have all the gear and knowledge but can’t sell their products due to over saturation in the market there... are they all going to be moving here to OKLAHOMA setting up shop and stealing the scene from ya’ll locals. I sure as fuck hope not. In fact I think there should be a law regarding grow License and residency. To protect your rights.
Anyways, I just got an approved email from OMMA for my med card. How many days from the approved email till you get your card in the mail?


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 17, 2019)

Guys and girls, if going to canna check out ethos both 105 for some free beans


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Guys and girls, if going to canna check out ethos both 105 for some free beans
> View attachment 4319080


Canna what? So you mean The Chronic Palooza? Yeah I want free beans but I gotta know where to go. Thanks


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 17, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Canna what? So you mean The Chronic Palooza? Yeah I want free beans but I gotta know where to go. Thanks


https://cannacon.org/oklahoma/oklahoma-city-cannacon/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> https://cannacon.org/oklahoma/oklahoma-city-cannacon/


I gotta work. Thanks anyway and good luck!


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 17, 2019)

See photo above


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 24, 2019)

Xljoshlx said:


> Me and my family are redoing one of our houses into a complete grow house originally we were just going to grow for ourselves cuz we have 6 people with medical cards in our family but now we are thinking of getting a grow license so we can also sell to dispensary’s


Approximately 1000 cultivation licenses have already issued in Oklahoma! There will be lot's of competition but if you want the least expensive bud for you and your 5 other family members, I agree growing your own is the best option! Dispensaries are paying up to $3500 for a pound right now because inventory is low. Most dispensary owners are risking it all to get product "sooner" lol and going to Co for $800 pounds. Don't blame them but it's a big risk. I grew up in the 80's here in Oklahoma and just came back from Texas because of the law change. I'm a huge cannabis advocate and had to live here. I'd rather make less money in a legal state than making much more in Texas. I took a low paying job as a manager at a dispensary here and I get to work with a friend who's a head grower at another company so I'm living the dream lol. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good luck! Sorry, I can’t help you. I had some success in Washington state selling bud to dispensary’s back when Medical was just taking off back in 2010. The dispensary’s were very laid back and you could easily move product . It was fun to meet with the dispensary managers and they would critique your weed and say yeah I’ll take some of this or no thanks, try again when you have something better. Then as more and more growers hit the scene and compition gets fierce you have to be on top of your game or you are not going to move anything. And Washington state was one of the first medical states on the scene. Now so many people have experience and I’m afraid for my local Oklahoma native locals that want to make this a worthy investment. How many other growers out there, let’s say in like the state of Oregon, who have all the gear and knowledge but can’t sell their products due to over saturation in the market there... are they all going to be moving here to OKLAHOMA setting up shop and stealing the scene from ya’ll locals. I sure as fuck hope not. In fact I think there should be a law regarding grow License and residency. To protect your rights.
> Anyways, I just got an approved email from OMMA for my med card. How many days from the approved email till you get your card in the mail?


You're right lot's of folks coming here to get in on the business at the beginning. Oklahoma has a lot of really good farmers already set up for large scale production so I think some will do a great job. Many people will be surprised of the quality that comes from OK growers I believe. Just give it until next season  And you're right...there's a law that you have to be a resident of OK to get any cannabis business license.

Really happy for Oklahoma and never thought it would be legalized here. Decriminalization goes to a vote on the house floor on Thursday in Texas, but that's a far cry from legalization and only helps the black market. Plenty of OK growers will be moving their product to the black market in Texas if they can't sell here. 

Good luck everyone  We really need an Oklahoma page up top here!


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Apr 28, 2019)

Any Oklahoma commercial growers/ disco owners in here that outsource their product?


----------



## The Mantis (May 2, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> Any Oklahoma commercial growers/ disco owners in here that outsource their product?


What do you mean by outsource? You mean bringing it in from other states? 

I just got a gig working at the Oklahoma Clone Company in south OKC and a bunch of my pollen chucks and clones will be available there if you're looking for some primo genetics. I'm also working with a few local growers too.


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (May 2, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> What do you mean by outsource? You mean bringing it in from other states?
> 
> I just got a gig working at the Oklahoma Clone Company in south OKC and a bunch of my pollen chucks and clones will be available there if you're looking for some primo genetics. I'm also working with a few local growers too.


No, I mean like do they grow their own or do they buy from growers


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (May 2, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> What do you mean by outsource? You mean bringing it in from other states?
> 
> I just got a gig working at the Oklahoma Clone Company in south OKC and a bunch of my pollen chucks and clones will be available there if you're looking for some primo genetics. I'm also working with a few local growers too.


Nice nice. Where are you working at? Maybe I can apply for a temporary job til harvest lol


----------



## The Mantis (May 2, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> Nice nice. Where are you working at? Maybe I can apply for a temporary job til harvest lol


I'm working at the Ok Clone Co. We just made a few hires so I think we're not hiring anymore right now. But I'm sure you could drop off an application. There's a ton of interest in this field here and there were hundreds of applications that came through. A lot more fun than working in the oil industry lol. Indeed has a lot of job posts in the industry on it.


----------



## The Mantis (May 2, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> No, I mean like do they grow their own or do they buy from growers


Oh okay I see. I believe you'll get a mix of both.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Oh okay I see. I believe you'll get a mix of both.


Call around and ask. They will tell you to bring your stuff in and then they will examine it . I saw some pretty nasty shit in Stillwater so it doesn’t look like some folks are very picky. I guess they are desperate for. Product. I’m sure if your stuff is top quality you will pull in a nice return . Don’t sell yourself short either. If you know it’s top shelf , I suggest you give them a small sample to start. Leave your phone number and tell them to call you for more once they start getting requests for more, then you up your price and unload it all. Good luck.


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (May 3, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Call around and ask. They will tell you to bring your stuff in and then they will examine it . I saw some pretty nasty shit in Stillwater so it doesn’t look like some folks are very picky. I guess they are desperate for. Product. I’m sure if your stuff is top quality you will pull in a nice return . Don’t sell yourself short either. If you know it’s top shelf , I suggest you give them a small sample to start. Leave your phone number and tell them to call you for more once they start getting requests for more, then you up your price and unload it all. Good luck.


Y’all are in Oklahoma?! We need to link up and have lunch or something! lol


----------



## tstick (May 3, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good luck! Sorry, I can’t help you. I had some success in Washington state selling bud to dispensary’s back when Medical was just taking off back in 2010. The dispensary’s were very laid back and you could easily move product . It was fun to meet with the dispensary managers and they would critique your weed and say yeah I’ll take some of this or no thanks, try again when you have something better. Then as more and more growers hit the scene and compition gets fierce you have to be on top of your game or you are not going to move anything. And Washington state was one of the first medical states on the scene. Now so many people have experience and I’m afraid for my local Oklahoma native locals that want to make this a worthy investment. How many other growers out there, let’s say in like the state of Oregon, who have all the gear and knowledge but can’t sell their products due to over saturation in the market there... are they all going to be moving here to OKLAHOMA setting up shop and stealing the scene from ya’ll locals. I sure as fuck hope not. In fact I think there should be a law regarding grow License and residency. To protect your rights.
> Anyways, I just got an approved email from OMMA for my med card. How many days from the approved email till you get your card in the mail?


As states continue to "legalize" weed. there will be opportunists ready to move at the drop of a hat. The only big money for a non-corporate-owned operation is going to be the momentary big money that such opportunists stand to make. But, as with Oregon, the situation will change within a year or two....the corporations will move in, take over and start overproducing.


----------



## The Mantis (May 3, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Call around and ask. They will tell you to bring your stuff in and then they will examine it . I saw some pretty nasty shit in Stillwater so it doesn’t look like some folks are very picky. I guess they are desperate for. Product. I’m sure if your stuff is top quality you will pull in a nice return . Don’t sell yourself short either. If you know it’s top shelf , I suggest you give them a small sample to start. Leave your phone number and tell them to call you for more once they start getting requests for more, then you up your price and unload it all. Good luck.


I'm stretched pretty thin right now with work and not focusing on production much at the moment. I'm mostly focused on pheno hunting and pollen chucking at the moment. Already went through over 1000 seeds to release 20 plants. Trying to wade through another 2200 seeds to crack! It would be great to find some local growers to work with to grow out some of this gear. We're going to offer grow contests with some nice prizes to the local grow club members. Should be fun. 



TreeFiddy350 said:


> Y’all are in Oklahoma?! We need to link up and have lunch or something! lol


Yep, in okc. Sounds good I'm down.


----------



## calyxhunter (May 7, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I'm stretched pretty thin right now with work and not focusing on production much at the moment. I'm mostly focused on pheno hunting and pollen chucking at the moment. Already went through over 1000 seeds to release 20 plants. Trying to wade through another 2200 seeds to crack! It would be great to find some local growers to work with to grow out some of this gear. We're going to offer grow contests with some nice prizes to the local grow club members. Should be fun.


Let me know how the local grow club turns out. very interested , I work for a small mom and pop liscened commercial grow in Lawton area. Personally have been working my own selection since 014 lost the original moms and dad but have the original f1s and f2s really just had the time to break them out of stasis. phenohunted like 25 and just kept 5 need really need to run a lot more . need to get some selections out when they’re locked in. But that might be a while there’s just never enough Time and space.


----------



## The Mantis (May 8, 2019)

calyxhunter said:


> Let me know how the local grow club turns out. very interested , I work for a small mom and pop liscened commercial grow in Lawton area. Personally have been working my own selection since 014 lost the original moms and dad but have the original f1s and f2s really just had the time to break them out of stasis. phenohunted like 25 and just kept 5 need really need to run a lot more . need to get some selections out when they’re locked in. But that might be a while there’s just never enough Time and space.


I hear that! Never enough time and space  We have a nice selection of rare and hard to get stuff, plus some of my pollen chucks are there to give you something no one else will have. We're going to keep everything limited so some plants will only have a few clones sold ever! That way not everyone will be running the same stuff! 

Come on by the shop anytime and mention RIU and Mantis and we'll hook you up and make the trip worth your while. No one leaves unhappy!


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (May 8, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I hear that! Never enough time and space  We have a nice selection of rare and hard to get stuff, plus some of my pollen chucks are there to give you something no one else will have. We're going to keep everything limited so some plants will only have a few clones sold ever! That way not everyone will be running the same stuff!
> 
> Come on by the shop anytime and mention RIU and Mantis and we'll hook you up and make the trip worth your while. No one leaves unhappy!


What part of Oklahoma are you in?


----------



## The Mantis (May 8, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> What part of Oklahoma are you in?


South OKC right off Western and 240.


----------



## calyxhunter (May 8, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I hear that! Never enough time and space  We have a nice selection of rare and hard to get stuff, plus some of my pollen chucks are there to give you something no one else will have. We're going to keep everything limited so some plants will only have a few clones sold ever! That way not everyone will be running the same stuff!
> 
> Come on by the shop anytime and mention RIU and Mantis and we'll hook you up and make the trip worth your while. No one leaves unhappy!


That’s good to hear ,. That’s the way to go , the people I work for didn’t understand at first that you have to keep certain cuts and genetics back so you can have exclusives , or run unique genetics. especially if you do the work looking for the pheno’s. I had 20 Thai/haze X skunk1 from sams genetics that I popped only 3 made it and man the Thai is strong in these , have one male out of the three. And will extend and preserve the line as best as possible, have a few other things I want to work on I have but it’s hard to meet productivity and have a successful breeding program simultaneously..


----------



## The Mantis (May 9, 2019)

calyxhunter said:


> That’s good to hear ,. That’s the way to go , the people I work for didn’t understand at first that you have to keep certain cuts and genetics back so you can have exclusives , or run unique genetics. especially if you do the work looking for the pheno’s. I had 20 Thai/haze X skunk1 from sams genetics that I popped only 3 made it and man the Thai is strong in these , have one male out of the three. And will extend and preserve the line as best as possible, have a few other things I want to work on I have but it’s hard to meet productivity and have a successful breeding program simultaneously..


Sam's genetics? Not familiar with him/that company. Anymore info? Sounds nice. 

Yeah, it's unfortunate how many locals I've spoken with lately that have been sold dud clones that grow crappy and don't produce. It's like people are selling clones of hemp around here :/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Sam's genetics? Not familiar with him/that company. Anymore info? Sounds nice.
> 
> Yeah, it's unfortunate how many locals I've spoken with lately that have been sold dud clones that grow crappy and don't produce. It's like people are selling clones of hemp around here :/


I got powdery mildew from a clone once and it destroyed my entire garden of 18 plants in 3 tents. I will never take in another clone ever again. It ain’t worth the risk of introducing disease and pests into a healthy clean productive environment.


----------



## The Mantis (May 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got powdery mildew from a clone once and it destroyed my entire garden of 18 plants in 3 tents. I will never take in another clone ever again. It ain’t worth the risk of introducing disease and pests into a healthy clean productive environment.


I hear that...I've had some really bad experiences buying clones even at Blue Sky. But I've also had some good ones too  And yeah, PM is nasty stuff and can spread pretty quick but there are some organic solutions to fix it. Some strains just get it easier too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

What’s the name of your shop? Is it a dispensary? I prefer growing from seeds specific strains . My next seed purchase will be Chem 4. I only have a 4 x 2 tent right now and just grow for myself and husband, right now. Getting back into it after 3 years . I might have a wee bit of surplus eventually . I probably will need some more flower in a week because my Blue Cheese won’t be done until mid June , can you hook me up?


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)

Growing these girls in a 4 x 2 tent as well. Planted germinated seeds on 3/15. First grow here


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

Omg George she look AMAZING! Very nice work! What kind of light is that?


----------



## kaka420 (May 9, 2019)

Im coming back to Tulsa next week... can't freakin wait.
Establishing residency, cleaning 7 years of dust from my house.
#partytime


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg George she look AMAZING! Very nice work! What kind of light is that?


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 9, 2019)




----------



## calyxhunter (May 9, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Sam's genetics? Not familiar with him/that company. Anymore info? Sounds nice.
> 
> Yeah, it's unfortunate how many locals I've spoken with lately that have been sold dud clones that grow crappy and don't produce. It's like people are selling clones of hemp around here :/


Well I got them when breeders retail was running. as a freebie along with the ancestral skunk, and sweet tooth x blockhead. I bought think it was chimeras seed site, but not for sure. https://www.realgorillaseeds.com/product-category/seed-boutique/sam-skunkman/ That’s where I got them from but it was just mail in no site yet.


----------



## The Mantis (May 10, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s the name of your shop? Is it a dispensary? I prefer growing from seeds specific strains . My next seed purchase will be Chem 4. I only have a 4 x 2 tent right now and just grow for myself and husband, right now. Getting back into it after 3 years . I might have a wee bit of surplus eventually . I probably will need some more flower in a week because my Blue Cheese won’t be done until mid June , can you hook me up?


I'll PM you... don't want to hijack the thread


----------



## The Mantis (May 10, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> View attachment 4330648


Looking good George! Just grew my first autos a few months ago, the Egyptian Sinai heirlooms from the Real Seed Company. Very surprised how good they turned out. I had always thought autos were less potent, but the Sinai wasn't bad at all. Super sativa like clear high and a fast flower time. 

How many hours do you run the lights on for?


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 10, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Looking good George! Just grew my first autos a few months ago, the Egyptian Sinai heirlooms from the Real Seed Company. Very surprised how good they turned out. I had always thought autos were less potent, but the Sinai wasn't bad at all. Super sativa like clear high and a fast flower time.
> 
> How many hours do you run the lights on for?


20 on 4 off. Lights go off at 1:00 pm and come on at 5:00pm. So far I haven’t had any issues with heat but being in a non air conditioned garage in Oklahoma in the middle of the summer could be a problem.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 10, 2019)

Exhausting out under the house in the crawl space through an unused dryer vent


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> 20 on 4 off. Lights go off at 1:00 pm and come on at 5:00pm. So far I haven’t had any issues with heat but being in a non air conditioned garage in Oklahoma in the middle of the summer could be a problem.


We just instituted peak pricing based on time of day. If you have the same, shut the lights off during the peak time.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 10, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> We just instituted peak pricing based on time of day. If you have the same, shut the lights off during the peak time.


We don’t have the same here. I mainly picked that time as it’s the hottest part of the day to help with the heat


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> We don’t have the same here. I mainly picked that time as it’s the hottest part of the day to help with the heat


Nothing like a thriving cannabis industry to jack up electricity prices lol

That's a good move and it works just as well in bloom.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> View attachment 4330711


That’s a very nice light! How long have you had it and what were the deciding factors on picking that LEd light as opposed to others on the market like the California Lightworks 550 or copperhead 135 watt?


----------



## kaka420 (May 10, 2019)

for quality American made LED lamps, look at Spectrum King LED.
I have 2 of their SK600s.
Also for you autoflower guys... check out Mephito Genetics... he's got the dank autos.
the only autos I'd personally consider growing.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 10, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> for quality American made LED lamps, look at Spectrum King LED.
> I have 2 of their SK600s.
> Also for you autoflower guys... check out Mephito Genetics... he's got the dank autos.
> the only autos I'd personally consider growing.


Mephisto is what I will be trying next


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 10, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a very nice light! How long have you had it and what were the deciding factors on picking that LEd light as opposed to others on the market like the California Lightworks 550 or copperhead 135 watt?


New grower so basically got my medical card around Christmas and ordered my set up when I got the tax return back. A buddy of mine works for skunk grow supply in Tulsa and he cut me a deal on this particular light. Never had another to compare it against. So far i’m satisfied but do understand there are better options out there. Quite the learning experience so far but I love it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> for quality American made LED lamps, look at Spectrum King LED.
> I have 2 of their SK600s.
> Also for you autoflower guys... check out Mephito Genetics... he's got the dank autos.
> the only autos I'd personally consider growing.


You may be forgiven for not knowing that some of the very best American made LED lighting makers got their start right here on RIU. Spectrum King is not among them.


----------



## kaka420 (May 10, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> You may be forgiven for not knowing that some of the very best American made LED lighting makers got their start right here on RIU. Spectrum King is not among them.


I understand several U.S. led companies got their start on RUI but while they are nice, none compare to Spectrum King imo. These companies you speak of couldn't hold SK's jock strap. I forgive you for not being aware.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I understand several U.S. led companies got their start on RUI but while they are nice, none compare to Spectrum King imo. These companies you speak of couldn't hold SK's jock strap. I forgive you for not being aware.


I've seen SK's gear and spoken to them at trade shows.

At least become familiar with the vendors here before making blanket statements.

The fact that you got a decent run under them doesn't mean they're the best.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I've seen SK's gear and spoken to them at trade shows.
> 
> At least become familiar with the vendors here before making blanket statements.
> 
> The fact that you got a decent run under them doesn't mean they're the best.


What’s the best? What would you recommend for my 2x4 tent?


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s the best? What would you recommend for my 2x4 tent?


You won't go wrong with HLG, COBKits or Timber lights. Talk to them about your specific use case and they'll recommend a light that will be both highly effective and very efficient.


----------



## Renfro (May 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s the best? What would you recommend for my 2x4 tent?


I have a light that @CobKits hooked me up with, it's pretty beast. It's in my 2x4 breeding tent that I just put together. I took this photo just a little while ago, they are about 23 days in. I just put rooted clones in there and put them directly to 12/12, just an experiment to make some femmed seeds hopefully.

 

I have the light dimmed to about 70 - 75 percentish as he built it overkill at my request with two more cobs than it really needs. I don't remember the exact parts he put in it but it's got eight 3500k cobs and two meanwell drivers 240 watts each I think.

HLG and Timber make great lights as well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2019)

I emailed Timber asking what would be a good light for my 4x2 grow tent and they got back quickly with a response. Model 3V2. So when I went onto their site to read about it a chat box came up. I preceded to chat with someone who seemed quite knowledgeable and he answered all of my questions promptly. The light will last 10 years at 100% then declines to 70%. He said they give out less heat then LEDs and have white light. No ballast needed and comes ready to plug and perform. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I emailed Timber asking what would be a good light for my 4x2 grow tent and they got back quickly with a response. Model 3V2. So when I went onto their site to read about it a chat box came up. I preceded to chat with someone who seemed quite knowledgeable and he answered all of my questions promptly. The light will last 10 years at 100% then declines to 70%. He said they give out less heat then LEDs and have white light. No ballast needed and comes ready to plug and perform. Sounds pretty good.


You'll find that all three of the companies I listed offer lights based on similar technology. 

That efficiency deterioration schedule you mentioned above is possibly misleading; the lights only drop to 70% of initial output if they've been overheated or after much longer than 10 years. It's a theoretical maximum wear figure. The lights built here are so overbuilt that your grandkids will find them useful lol


----------



## GeorgeSteves (May 29, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> Growing these girls in a 4 x 2 tent as well. Planted germinated seeds on 3/15. First grow hereView attachment 4330639


Harvested this one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2019)

Who needs to go heaven when your in Oklahoma.
So Fresh! yum yum!! 
Banana Kush. Sooooo Goooood.....


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Jun 1, 2019)

Harvested another plant a few days ago. Drying now.


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (Jun 1, 2019)

GeorgeSteves said:


> View attachment 4343531


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2019)

Love it George! Congratulations on a beautiful harvest. I’m gettin closer to finish myself with this Blue Cheese. I enjoy studying the bud development and inspired me to do this color pencil drawing of my buds right now.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 14, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> You won't go wrong with HLG, COBKits or Timber lights. Talk to them about your specific use case and they'll recommend a light that will be both highly effective and very efficient.


I agree with you about hlg. I ordered the 320 xw and it is awesome. But I'm new to indoor and artificial lights so I can't compare it to any others.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I agree with you about hlg. I ordered the 320 xw and it is awesome. But I'm new to indoor and artificial lights so I can't compare it to any others.


You got the best so you can forget about the rest.


----------



## Dabs4babs (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey everybody!
Just wondering if anyone in Ok has been using the soil here to grow? I’m out in the country, south of Lawton. Been thinking about trying to start growing organically. 

Any tips, tricks, suggestions. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2019)

Not yet. The red dirt will need help with some shit I’m sure. Good luck! I’m indoors for the next year and can help you out with that style grow if you need help. I am smoking my first OK grow of some indoor Blue Cheese right now. Gonna start up another Indoor in SEpt when the weather starts to cool.


----------



## stoner4204ever (Sep 1, 2019)

Oklahoma grow


----------



## Fasthands66 (Sep 18, 2019)

*Do you need seeds? I live in oklahoma and have a bunch of seeds that are very high quality and great genetics. Very potent and heavy yielding.*



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s the name of your shop? Is it a dispensary? I prefer growing from seeds specific strains . My next seed purchase will be Chem 4. I only have a 4 x 2 tent right now and just grow for myself and husband, right now. Getting back into it after 3 years . I might have a wee bit of surplus eventually . I probably will need some more flower in a week because my Blue Cheese won’t be done until mid June , can you hook me up?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2019)

Fasthands66 said:


> *Do you need seeds? I live in oklahoma and have a bunch of seeds that are very high quality and great genetics. Very potent and heavy yielding.*


Thanks! I am waiting for some this week. I specifically want to grow Northern Lights and I am only interested in Feminised seeds. The company that I purchased the seeds from sent me them 2 weeks ago all crushed so they apologized and said they sent me out more. So I’m just waiting right now but do you have any classic old school strain Indica dominant feminized seeds?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2019)

Does anyone know of a talented tattoo artist in the Tulsa area to recommend to me? I wanted Mel D at ink junkies but he is booked the day I want to get my tattoo. 

My northen Lights seed popped today sooooo got some old school classic NL gonna rock OK real soon! 
Have a fantastic weekend !


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 2, 2019)

Some OK grown stonemason #1 I'm enjoying at the moment:


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> What do you mean by outsource? You mean bringing it in from other states?
> 
> I just got a gig working at the Oklahoma Clone Company in south OKC and a bunch of my pollen chucks and clones will be available there if you're looking for some primo genetics. I'm also working with a few local growers too.


I know that this is old, but we just stopped by that store today and they were closed on Monday and Tuesdays. I was about to stock up on their Bodhi strains...


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 3, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know that this is old, but we just stopped by that store today and they were closed on Monday and Tuesdays. I was about to stock up on their Bodhi strains...


Yep we're closed on Mon/Tues. Back at it again on Wednesday.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Yep we're closed on Mon/Tues. Back at it again on Wednesday.


Today was my wife's B-day and she has been begging me for sativa strains. I'm looking at Pinball Wizards and Sannie's Jack type of crosses. I like the fact that they have a lot of Bodhi strains. I have 6x packs of Bodhi's SSDD that is now hard to find. I planned on using it for a breeding project, but it's on hold for a while until I get somewhere lol.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Yep we're closed on Mon/Tues. Back at it again on Wednesday.


Sorry, I'm just excited. I haven't found a place that I was excited to get clones from yet and you guys seem to fit the bill. A place that will run multiple seed packs to find a winner...


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 3, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Today was my wife's B-day and she has been begging me for sativa strains. I'm looking at Pinball Wizards and Sannie's Jack type of crosses. I like the fact that they have a lot of Bodhi strains. I have 6x packs of Bodhi's SSDD that is now hard to find. I planned on using it for a breeding project, but it's on hold for a while until I get somewhere lol.


Hey nice to meet you I'm pretty sure I've seen some of your posts on riu before maybe in the Bodhi thread. We have a nice selection of sativas prob up to 20 now so we should have you covered on that! I've run SSDD years ago but didn't keep or cross anything. I'm sure with 6 packs you'll get something nice!



MustangStudFarm said:


> Sorry, I'm just excited. I haven't found a place that I was excited to get clones from yet and you guys seem to fit the bill. A place that will run multiple seed packs to find a winner...


Thanks! That's what we're here for. Lot's of fun weeding out the good stuff!


----------

